# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Magia y Malabares

## sebastiendethise

Hola me permito dejarles a conocer mi número de cabaret, si quieren curiosear!


Saludos




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxqkbH2USQA

----------


## Altareum

Muy buena la rutina!
Me encanta cuando se agregan otras cosas por fuera de lo que es magia estrictamente hablando, malabares en este caso.

En lo personal no me convence la música, pero eso ya es una cuestión de gustos :p

----------


## magicmontxito

Muy buena mezcla de malabares y magia, personalmente tengo en la familia al dúo Soljack que ha participado en "El gran cabaret de Paris", que hacen una mezcla de Quick Change y magia que no está muy vista, los que realizan los cambios de ropa no suelen mezclar los cambios con otras rutinas. Una música muy cuidada y en general un número que se sale de lo convencional.

Echale un vistazo, este video es casi todo quick change, pero también tienen montado un show con grandes ilusiones, magia de escena y quick change, todo junto.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnsEqwhbLqc

----------

